# St Margaret's Deep Shelter -Dover - Feb 09



## wifebeater (Mar 9, 2009)

Site was located under 5.5 gun battery constructed during world war 2, this battery no longer remains having been demolished in the 1970s. The Deep shelter however still remains. Many of the wooden supports are rotten away, but that's nothing to be scared of compared to the large hole overlooking the beach a hell of a long drip below. Stay the hell away from the edge if you visit


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great pics WB - the guns above this emplacement were known locally as "Winnie" and "Pooh" and they were absolutley huge - designed to take out German battleships in the channel. See anything else on your trip ?(other than the ubiquitous Dover doggers of course...)


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2009)

Quality photos on this one -nice lighting too


----------



## Concentration F (Mar 10, 2009)

Gutted i missed this one 

The lighting is great in those shots, good job.


----------



## LiamCH (Mar 10, 2009)

Excellent photographs. That hole in the last photograph really shocked me when we came accross it. It was so dark when we entered, I thought it was leading to a cavern below. If you slipped out of there, that'd be the last explore.


----------

